# Adding Door Latch(s) to MES



## brianlhobbs (Mar 11, 2008)

I have seen mention of adding additional door latches to the MES. However, I can not find anything about where to obtain these latches. Should I just call Masterbuilt and order from them? Or is there a better source?


Thanks,

Brian


----------



## davenh (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Brian,
I bought a couple from McMaster-Carr. You might want to compare the price at Masterbuilt or hunt around for "adjustable draw latches" to see if they are cheaper anywhere. The SS ones are a little pricey, 1864A27, is a little larger that the original and cost around $13 each. The size under that one should work fine also.

http://www.mcmaster.com/

If you go to page 2913, adjustable draw latches.


----------



## morkdach (Mar 11, 2008)

check out the over center that i use on my doors can get them from graingers mcmaster carr or airgas they run around 8 bucks each.


----------



## brianlhobbs (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions. After looking closely at the "stock" door latch, it looks like it's held in place with #8-32 SS screws going into "Screwserts" (sp?). Thatâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s the little "threaded pop-rivet like" things that you use to secure a screw into thin metal. 

I looked at the two latch sizes at McMaster-Carr, mentioned by DaveNH. Then to compare pricing, I called Masterbuilt. Masterbuilt sells the "stock" stainless latches (with screws and "mounting hardware") for $9.99.

So, I ordered from Masterbuilt. I am curious to see what exactly is "mounting hardware". Maybe it is some type of screwsert.


Will report what I actually get later,
Brian


----------



## davenh (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi Brian,
Good going. Better price, includes hardware and will match the originals 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.


----------



## vlap (Mar 12, 2008)

Those latches are just what I need for my brinkman vertical!!!! I got a few mods lined up now


----------

